# Scone MacBunny -- 2008



## MikeScone (Jan 31, 2008)

Iâve noticed Scone has developed a liking for Antiques Roadshow, lately. It seems to be the brightest-colored objects which catch his attention. This Monday he sat in rapt attention as they discussed a Tiffany lamp and a brightly colored Rosewood vase. Whatever else you can say, heâs got expensive tastesâ¦

Hereâs this monthâs Scone fix. 

âReady, Dad?â







A solemn poseâ¦






âOver here, nowâ¦â




ââ¦ and here â¦â





ââ¦ and now, here. Iâm fast, right?â





Time for a quick wash and brush-upâ¦









â¦ and a snack (forget that stuff about never eating anything larger than your head, if youâre a rabbit)





A satisfied bunnyâ¦





â¦who deserves a good petting by Dad.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gimme, Gimme.

Is Scone's colorconsidered to be Castor or what? I've noticed the more orangy ones are Castor, but Scone is more of a brown.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 31, 2008)

His color is "Opal" - it's very similar to Castor, but the ends of the hairs are greyish rather than brownish. The inner bands are brown and black, like the Castor. *

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Is Scone's colorconsidered to be Castor or what? I've noticed the more orangy ones are Castor, but Scone is more of a brown.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful guy, that Scone. He deserves his Daddy buying him an antique Tiffany lamp 

Jan


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 31, 2008)

I love scone! He definately looks like the type would would live in a house full of antiques and big leather arm chairs - like sherlock or something


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

ooohh...me fav McScone!!! is back!! :biggrin2:
That little bunner is just too adorable...so when can you hand him over 

The pics are beautiful, they really show up his stunning coat, he looks a pictue of health...lucky little Scone to have you


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2008)

:inlove:Scone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scone is such a dignified fellow. I hope I get the chance to trance him again some day. Although I still have the scars from last time.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh wow, what a beautiful rabbit! :shock::inlove:

Can I have him!? 

_*Michaela & bunnies Madison and Ebony* _


----------



## polly (Feb 3, 2008)

He really is a beautiful fella


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 4, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures!! Scone is so handsome! :inlove:

Edited to add- Scone has good taste...I LOVE Antiques Roadshow!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a lazy Sunday at home today, and Scone shared it by relaxing in his directorâs chair. 






_"You're getting sleepy..."





"...sleepy..."_





Of course, a rabbit can only stand relaxing for just so long...


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 17, 2008)

>




LOL...I love this photo! What a regal bunny Scone is! You can tell just from the pics who the master of the house is. 

He is absolutely adorable! :inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Feb 17, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> _
> 
> _


this photo is totally disapproving rabbits!!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been remiss in keeping up Scone's blog... here are a few photos since my last post: 

"Broccoli - yumm!"












"Up on Dad's computer chair - what a treat! Got to check it out..."










Time for a hay break - Peter's Meadow Mix is a favorite of Scone's...















Springtime is time for fresh apple sticks...





"Thanks, Dad!"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey! What is Scone doing smelling my hubby's socks? Youdidn't make off with a pair the last time you were here visiting did you? Hahaha........love the Scone pics! Give my handsome boy a big nose rub for me.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

Scone MacBunny is so handsome! Opal mini rexes are one of my "dream breeds". And he has one of the cutest names I've ever heard!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

I absolutely love your little guy...he's so adorable..

Just look at this sweet precious face






Hehe..i had to giggle at Patti's comment about the socks lol

Cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

:yes:Scone updates , yay! I love him laying in his chair - gosh, it's tough to be a Scone Macbunny. He is such a handsome boy.

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

All I can say is...:inlove:!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Hey! What is Scone doing smelling my hubby's socks? Youdidn't make off with a pair the last time you were here visiting did you?


No, they're all mine. Hanes socks must be a bald middle-aged guy thing. 

Anyway, he's kissing me, not smelling socks... good grief.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of Scone for early June...

He's decided the old recliner is just the right place to relax...
















Of course, he's also decided the fabric's a bit fun to tear at, which is another thing entirely...

Scone in a thoughtful mood:





"Gee, Dad, what would happen if I pull on this?"





"Oh, all the tapes fall down in a big heap... sorry, Dad..."





"Hmmm... interesting... eighteenth century American, perhaps? Did you have any idea what this might be worth... before I knocked it off the wall?"


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just "met" Scone and am definetly quite in love with him - :inlove:.. I love that it looks like he is either wearing a white bow tie or a white collared shirt (so he is obviously more white collar than a blue collar worker - lol). Very distinguished gentleman I must say!


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 6, 2008)

Hereâs a few pictures of Scone to start July with: 
âHi, Dad! See me on the chair? Huh?â





âBroccoli for my snack tonight â yumm!â





Relaxing in his cage...





âIâm hiding under the wood stove. You canât see meâ¦â





âEnough. Iâm tired. But I'm still listening to you...â


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2008)

Gosh Scone is such a HANDSOME Bunny. 

You take such great pictures of him.

I always look forward to seeing his pictures.

Susan


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2008)

He's got quite the personality. I love the name too.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2008)

:inlove:

So glad to see fresh Scone pics. I really needed a 'Mr Personality' mini rex fix, espeically now. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh look at Scone! He's so adorable! 

What's with the "wood stove" thing? mine do that all the time! LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, he is beyond adorable!:inlove: I know, I keep saying that, but he is!

He's on my napping list!


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 7, 2008)

"What's with the "wood stove" thing? mine do that all the time! LOL!"

I think Scone likes the cool brick to lie on on a hot day.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok where do we sign up for Scone MacClones??


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

I missed so many Scone pictures! He is such an adorable little man. He looks like he hasthe typical minirex "attitude"and look of disapproval on his face.

Hes just so handsome. I love this one:






:biggrin2:


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh- can never get enough Scone. A handsome chap, in deed!!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Mike!! I'm glad to be able to still keep in touch with you here on RO! AND see pics of handsome Scone, the best bunny bachelor in the world! <3


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 9, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> ... handsome Scone, the best bunny bachelor in the world! <3


I'd tell him that, but he's got attitude enough already. I tell him he's the best bunny in this house, and that's always satisfied him.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got back from three weeks in Scotland with the Scouts. Caitlyn and her mother were taking care of Scone while I was gone (his usual bunny-sitter, Casondra, has married my son Joe and they're both at Ft. Bragg, NC, so both of his favorite caretakers are unavailable... drat). 

Anyway, when I got home, he was behaving very oddly. I expected him to be sort of standoffish for a while - he always lets me know his displeasure when I'm away for more than a day or two - but it was more than that. He hid under my bed most of the time, and had to be coaxed out for a treat. He didn't seem as "up" as usual, and his fur seemed somewhat unkempt. Barbara (Caitlyn's mom) said he'd been that way for some time, although he would eat everything she left for him by the time she came back. 

I think that with different caretakers with different work schedules and whatnot, his normal routine had been disrupted, and he wasn't adapting very well to the change. He was just a bit depressed.

I stayed home on Wednesday, my first day back, to decompress and unjetlag a bit before I went into the office. I had to coax Scone out from under the bed for breakfast, but by mid-day he came into the back room and, with a great sigh, lay down next to me at the computer. I think he'd finally decided "Dad's back". By dinner time he had done his circle dance around my feet, and he hopped into bed that night for petting. Thursday morning he woke me up, and I could tell we were back on the road to normality. I noticed this morning he'd been grooming himself carefully, and his coat was back to its normal sleekness. 

All's well with at least one rabbit's world, again...


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww, Scone missed his Daddy . Doesn't it make you feel wonderful to be soooo loved ? I guess his caretakers weren't 'slave' enough for him 

Hope you had a good trip

Jan


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 10, 2008)

tehehehe. I'm glad Scone has stopped giving you tail and has accepted your return. Welcome back!
(I cant wait to see your pictures!)


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are a few mid-August Scone pictures:
Scone in his chair:




Deep in thoughtâ¦





Broccoli, and hand-fed by Dad â yummy!





Sconeâs recently developed these marks in his fur on both cheeks â Iâm not sure what to make of them.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, amazing how fast he bounced back for Dad, in just one day!!! Dads rock :dude:
What great Scone pics, he definitely looks like his ole relaxed self and very glad to be getting a special treat from his slave. 
I can't wait to see the Scotland pics. How was the weather there?


----------



## RabbitWolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Aww! How cute <3


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 12, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> I can't wait to see the Scotland pics. How was the weather there?



Not bad. We got some intermittent rain showers each day while we were touring before the Jamborette, but the first week camping was perfect. Sunny and warm and no rain at all. It reached 75 degrees or so several days and the Scots were warning of heatstroke (the contingent from Arizona took off their sweatshirts). The rain returned for the last few days of the Jamborette, and it rained off and on while we were touring afterwards, but not enough to get in the way. Lots of dramatic skies for pictures.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time - I always look forward to seeing your vacation pictures. Scone doesn't look too bad for being horribly neglected for 3 weeks. Scooter has marks in her fur just like that. I figured it was part of her molt. Her fur looks so bad right now, poor girl.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 12, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Scooter has marks in her fur just like that. I figured it was part of her molt. Her fur looks so bad right now, poor girl.



That could be it. He is shedding again (still). He normally doesn't develop shed lines, just tufts of hair sticking out here and there, but I'll bet he's just shedding around his cheeks this time.


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Scone is such a handsome bunny :inlove:

It sounds like your love for each other is mutual.

Jo xx


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2008)

We-e-e-o-oo-o-o-o! A Scone fix! Mike, welcome home from Scotland.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

Scotland pictures!? Must See!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 17, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Scotland pictures!? Must See!



I'm working my way through the 2,700 pictures I took. Take a look at the pages starting with http://www.bpmlegal.com/scotland/2008/ - I've put a few day's pictures up already, and more will be posted as I get them done. There are links on that page to my earlier trips (I've gone to the UK every other year with groups of Boy Scouts).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2008)

Your photos are incredible Mike, I'll be checking back regularly for more. You should consider changing careers - I think you should be a professional photographer.


----------



## myheart (Aug 17, 2008)

It is easy to see that Scone is not spoiled in the least bit while in your care . Poor Scone having to deal with hand-fed snacks and his own chair(s) along with bed-time cuddles. Poor bunny....:wiggle

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 1, 2008)

Back around Easter, Borders was selling a stuffed bunny as a premium. I couldn't resist buying one, because it looked so much like Scone. 

I figured that Scone would use the new stuffed animal like he used the yellow bunnies Butter and Marge - anything with uppy ears is instantly knocked flat, and Scone has his way with it.

Much to my surprise, Scone treats the Borders Bunny like a companion. He sits next to it, lies down on his blankie in front of it, and, sometimes, even grooms it. 












I don't know if it's the bunny's coloration, or its posture (it sits just like a real rabbit, rather than upright like a teddy bear). Either way, Scone seems to view the Borders Bunny as a friend, and not a love object.


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Much to my surprise, Scone treats the Borders Bunny like a companion. He sits next to it, lies down on his blankie in front of it, and, sometimes, even grooms it.



That is the most precious picture!!!!Maybe he knows this bun isbetterbecause it looks like himselfand does not need to be dominated like the others.... My Patrick will groom his little baby-doll. I boughta stuffy hand puppet that looks like a laying-down rabbit as a joke to tease him. Instead it became his companion during tough times for the little guy. The baby-doll was actually a blessing.

I think I wantScone and a stuffed bunny to visit **places both on nabbing list**

myheart


----------



## swanlake (Sep 2, 2008)

i have that bunny too! my dad got it for me!

none of my buns seemed to treat it like a real bun.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 16, 2008)

Not too many new pictures of Scone lately - I've been too busy with other things. 

He's started to lie down on the other end of the couch while I'm watching TV - such a relaxed bunny...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!

All of my bunnies have a stuffy friend. Bo and Clover have puppies they've had since they were babies. They groom them, lay with them, and when something is wrong with their cage they kick the puppies' butts for being bad! LOL! 

Isn't it sweet to see them with their "toy" friend? Not to hijack but here's clover with puppy


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2008)

I found the time to take a few more pictures of Scone this week...

âWhoâs a handsome bunny, then?â






âWhatâs on TV tonight, Dad?â






Give Scone a nice long nose pet, and he just zones outâ¦







âItâs scary, but sometimes a bunâs gotta do what a bunâs gotta doâ¦â






ââ¦ or not. Maybe Iâd better just sit here?â






âBroccoli for my evening snack! Yumm!â


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 14, 2008)

He's been not quite himself lately - nothing I can really put my finger on, but not quite as ravenous as usual and a few mornings I had to coax him to breakfast with a leaf or two. On the other hand, he _is_ eating, and he's still active and bright-eyed, so it isn't full-blown stasis. He had a few days in late August where he wouldn't eat anything, but I was able to get him enticed into eating a bit by late afternoon, and he was back to normal by mid-September. 

Anyway, I took him to the vet yesterday for a checkup. He'd lost half a pound since he was last in for a checkup, which was three years ago or so (he'd visited the Cornell clinic for stasis in '06 and '07, so I didn't bring him to the regular vet those years). On a bunny who only weighed a bit over five pounds last time, that's a bit worrisome - he wasn't overweight then, and he's not emaciated now, but still a 10% weight loss is a concern. The vet said she felt a bit of a mass in Scone's abdomen which he was a little sensitive about (but then, he's always ticklish there). 

Anyway, the vet recommended cutting out pellets and treats to cut down on carbohydrates, and cut back on the veggies a bit to encourage him to eat more hay and get his internal flora back into balance. We're going back the day after Thanksgiving and see how he's doing then. Fingers crossed. 

Scone spent the rest of the day at my office, being fussed over by all concerned, and he led me all around the floor before we went home, just for exercise. As soon as I let him out when we got home, he dashed away and hid under the bed until it was time for a snack in late evening. He was a bit clingy this morning, wouldn't let me out of his sight until he could concentrate on his breakfast salad, so I think he's got over being mad.


----------



## myheart (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with your vet about cutting out the carbs. I had to do that with Patrick because he had such small poos. I didn't cut back on greens or pellets because of his lack of teeth. If he wants to eat all pellets, I let him because he is at least eating something. I also figure the greens provide extra moisture as I do not know how much he really drinks during the day.

As hard as it was to cut out the "junk food" for him, he is much better with his waste. Much bigger poos outweigh crackers and other carbs any day.

Good luck with getting Scone to feel more like himself. He is so handsome!!! What color is he? He doesn't look red, but more of a pretty chocolate color.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Whoâs a handsome bunny, then?


Scone is such a handsome rabbit! He has this debonaire thing goin' on in that picture!

Dashing!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 15, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> As hard as it was to cut out the "junk food" for him, he is much better with his waste. Much bigger poos outweigh crackers and other carbs any day."
> 
> "Good luck with getting Scone to feel more like himself. He is so handsome!!! What color is he? He doesn't look red, but more of a pretty chocolate color.



For Scone "treats" meant a slice of dried papaya, a dried banana chip or a few craisins. He's never gotten junk food or baked goods. He also thinks parsley's a treat, so I think I'll get some of that for him. 

His color is opal. The hairs are banded black and tan along the shaft, and the outer ends of the hairs are grey. His coat looks grey or tan, depending on his posture and how the light hits it. That's similar to castor, like Patti's Scooter, except in castors the outer band is brown.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

Scone is beautiful. Opal has always been one of my favorite Mini-Rex colors
I love how he adores his bunny stuffie. Flynn has a stuffed elephant dog-toy that he likes to sleep with, but he always kicks him off the shelf as soon as he wakes up.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope Scone starts to feel better. Was he mad at you for cutting back on his treats? I know that I'd definately get an attitude from Sparky and Scooter. I really should make their diet a little healthier now that they are 5 years old.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 15, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Was he mad at you for cutting back on his treats? I know that I'd definately get an attitude from Sparky and Scooter.



I kind of cheated a little on that - when he runs to the dishwasher for a treat, I fake him out by shaking the treats box and tearing off a little piece of kale for him to nibble. So far, he hasn't caught on.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was he mad at you for cutting back on his treats? I know that I'd definately get an attitude from Sparky and Scooter.
> ...


Haha! Genius! It's up there in the "sneaky pet parents" section! It's probably right next to hiding dog pills in peanut butter!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*Love it!*

*MikeScone wrote: *


> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> >
> >
> > > Was he mad at you for cutting back on his treats? I know that I'd definately get an attitude from Sparky and Scooter.
> > ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

I sure hope he's ok! Let us know as soon as you get back from the vet's office! I love that boy!


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 18, 2008)

How is Scone doing? Melody sends nose pats and hope her handsome bunny friend is improving.


----------



## angieang21 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Mike! Just wanted to let you know you & Scone are in our thoughts!Hope each day he continues to improve!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 19, 2008)

Scone has been good lately. He inhales his greens morning and evening, and seems not to miss the pellets or fruit treats (he still begs, but seems satisfied with a little piece of kale instead of a craisin or banana chip). He's been eating hay like it's going to be discontinued any day. He's active and won't let me out of his sight when I'm home. 

I'm trying not to overanalyze things and look for problems. He hasn't had any times in the last week or so when he wouldn't eat, so maybe things are back on track.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Micke glad to hear Scone is feeling better. It must be all the TLC you are giving him.

BTW Scone has to be one of the best looking Bunnies on this forum.:heartbeat:

Susan:bunny18:blueribbon:


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 2, 2008)

Over the last two weeks Scone has turned completely around. He's back to his usual bright and frisky self, and has even been more affectionate than usual. Jerry and Barbara and Caitlyn were over for Thanksgiving dinner, and they all remarked on how much Scone was interacting with them. He's even started sleeping on the foot of my bed (well, I say "started" - I'm a heavy sleeper, so for all I know he's done that for years, and I only started to notice it this week). 

We had the return visit this afternoon, and the vet said the mass, whatever it was, is gone. Scone's gained back a quarter pound (he's at just about exactly five pounds) and the vet was very happy at his condition. She said I could give him a little pellets with his breakfast, just to make sure he's getting the nutrients he needs, and to keep the sweet treats to an absolute minimum. 

So, back to normal. *Whew*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

I am soooo glad that Scone is back to normal. I was so worried for him. I keep warning Pat to cut back on treats for Sparky and Scooter now that they are getting older. They are five years old now. Their digestive systems can't handle the same stuff as when they were young (I notice the same thing with myself, lol).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Awww Scone is the sweetest boy! I'm so glad he's doing better.

It sounds like he likes being near you - I'd love if Bo could be free all the time. He would too - but he would pee on everything! :?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 2, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I keep warning Pat to cut back on treats for Sparky and Scooter now that they are getting older. They are five years old now. Their digestive systems can't handle the same stuff as when they were young (I notice the same thing with myself, lol).



I suspect that's a big part of it. Scone will be six in February, and if I'm honest I'd have to say I'd been giving him more craisins and banana chips lately since he started going over to the dishwasher, standing on his hind legs and begging. I couldn't resist. However, it'll be kale and parsley treats from now on (OK, mostly...)

I wondered how Scone would do spending the whole day at the office. I was especially wondering if he'd realize he was meant to use the bottom of his travel cage as a litter box. Every other time he's been in the office he's either only been there for a short visit, or was too sick to leave his cage. 

No worries - he was perfect. Got the litter box idea right off the bat, and just chewed on the boxes and paper I left out for him. Everyone made a real fuss over him. I met with some clients, and he just lay down next to me and napped. When we were alone he investigated every square inch of my office, and stood up at the door to watch people pass by. 

He did figure out he could nose open my office door at one point, and went off to see who he could meet while I was on the phone. We've got a whole floor of an old bank building, and it's much more room than he's ever had to explore in his life. I found him all the way across the office, visiting with one of my associates. We had a session of "chase the bunny around the office", which he enjoyed greatly, until I finally said, "treat, Scone" and he ran ahead of me back into my office and sat expectantly by his dish for some kale.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 3, 2008)

How awesome to have him as an office visitor.  I think Elf is a bit too old to come visiting my 3rd grade classroom. All the excitement might push her kindness over the edge. 

Glad he's feeling better, too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hooray, Scone! That is great to hear that he is doing better! Yay!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 3, 2008)

It sounds as though Scone would like to become an office regular. I'm sure you can find something way to put him on the payroll. I would have loved to see everyone play chase the bunny.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad Scone is feeling better! He's too handsome to be sick. Do you have any new pictures of him?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm glad Scone is feeling better! He's too handsome to be sick. Do you have any new pictures of him?



I took some tonight. Here he is, snarfing down his Peter's Meadow Mix and Oxbow Botanical Hay in his basket:












Scone does love his hay!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2008)

He is such a gorgeous boy! I love the color of his fur. I got the idea for one of my bunny's names from Scone MacBunny. Phoebe Mae's last name is MacBinki! Hope you don't mind


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

He is just gorgeous! I love Scone! 

He really seems to like the camera, doesn't he? LOL!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He really seems to like the camera, doesn't he? LOL!"
> 
> I think he's become resigned to the fact that if he's going to be where Dad is (and that is exactly where he wants to be) he's going to have to put up with a camera now and then. My only problem is that if I lie down to get the picture from Scone's point of view, he stops whatever he's doing and runs over to jump on my back.
> 
> And why won't the board let me type outside the quote block?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I got the idea for one of my bunny's names from Scone MacBunny. Phoebe Mae's last name is MacBinki! Hope you don't mind


Not at all - I like it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He really seems to like the camera, doesn't he? LOL!"
> ...


I get that now and again on here... I normally copy what I typed and try to re-do it. 

That's too cute about Scone jumping on dad's back!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 30, 2008)

One last post for Scone's 2008 blog - next week, I'll start the 2009!

"Ready, Dad?"






"Excuse me, got to have a quick wash and brush-up first..."










"Look at this pretty blue thing Dad put on my chair. It's really fun to dig at.
I wonder why Dad always yells at me when I do?"





"Time for my evening snack."





"Pardon me for talking with my mouth full *mumble* kale tonight *mumble*"





"Got to get all the good parts first..."





"... and sometimes you really have to _reach _for really yummy bits."





"I hate it when the stalks poke me in the forehead, but a bun's gotta
do what a bun's gotta do!"





"Time to rest, now..."





"... g'night ..."





_*Hoppy New Year, all!*_


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 31, 2008)

Scone is such ahandsome boy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hoppy New Year, Scone and Dad!

I have to say, Scone has the cutest little face ever! Out of all the mini-rex buns I've seen, Scone has the most kissable little mouth!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2008)

This pic is way too cute - I could just pick Scone up and squish him 

Happy New Year to you both - looking forward to the 2009 Scone blog

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 31, 2008)

[align=center]Hoppy New Year Mike and Scone![/align]
I just love seeing pictures of your little man.


----------

